# Had the Cruze tinted yesterday... love it... pics



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a hard time deciding what tint to put on the rear windows after talking to people and hearing how they can't see out the back at night. I knew I wanted something darker than 20% on the back seat passenger windows because thats about the factory tint on my wifs Edge and it isn't dark enough to keep the sun out of my sons eyes.

So after going back and forth in my mind I went with 38% on the front (the legal max in MO), 5% on the back seat side glass and 18% on the rear glass. 

I was concerned that it would be very obvious from the outside but it isn't at all. It blends and looks great. The fact that the rear side glass is 5% makes the rear glass look much darker than it is from outside but I still have great night time visability from the inside. 

I would highly recomend this set up for those that are concerned about gping to dark on the rear glass. I think it looks great.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

That looks pretty good....I wish it was legal to tint the front windows in my Province cause I would love to do it on this car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks very good!
Nice job!!!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Very sharp looking that way. Any thoughts of taking the Cruze lettering off?


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

justmike said:


> Very sharp looking that way. Any thoughts of taking the Cruze lettering off?


I keep going back and forth on the cruze lettering... I need to look at some pics.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

WHITECO said:


> That looks pretty good....I wish it was legal to tint the front windows in my Province cause I would love to do it on this car.


 Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe most Provinces/States do not allow tinting the front window at all...


----------

